# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  5 رشته تحصیلی پولساز

## 222sara

*قتی  از کودکان می‌پرسیم در آینده می‌خواهید چکاره شوید با چند پاسخ آشنا روبرو  می‌شویم و بسیاری از آنها فارغ از هزینه‌های تحصیلی، چشم‌انداز شغلی و  میزان علاقه و درآمد می‌گویند که می‌خواهیم دکتر، مهندس یا خلبان شویم.*

*به  گزارش سرویس «دانشگاهی» خبرگزاری دانشجویان ایران (ایسنا)، امروزه انتخاب  رشته تحصیلی مورد علاقه تنها تکه کوچکی از پازل تشخیص یک رشته تحصیلی  ایده‌آل در دانشگاه‌ است چرا که امروز هزینه تحصیل و اطلاعات شغلی نیز از  ضروریات انتخاب یک رشته ایده‌آل است.*
*مرکز  ملی اطلاعات و آمار آموزشی آمریکا (NCES) در گزارش سالانه خود به منظور  کمک به انتخاب رشته دانشجویان، اطلاعاتی را از چشم‌انداز شغلی رشته‌های  تحصیلی منتشر کرده است.*
*به  گزارش ایسنا به نقل از پایگاه اینترنتی «والزچیت شیت»، در گزارش NCES که  با اطلاعات دستمزد و چشم‌انداز شغلی اداره کار آمریکا مرتبط است، فهرست  رشته‌های تحصیلی دانشگاهی سودمند و پردرآمد به شرح زیر است:

*
*مهندسی
*
*افراد  جویای مدرک تحصیلی مهندسی فرصت انتخاب گزینه‌های متعددی نظیر انتخاب رشته  مهندسی عمومی و سایر مهندسی‌های متمرکز نظیر مهندسی نفت را دارند. اداره  اطلاعات کار آمریکا میانگین درآمد سالانه گروه رشته‌های مهندسی را 74 هزار و  530 دلار برآورد کرده است که در این بین مهندسان شیمی با 94 هزار و 350  دلار و مهندسان نفت با 130 هزار و 280 دلار بیشترین میانگین درآمد سالانه  را دارند. شغل مهندسی علاوه بر اینکه درآمدی بالاتر از میانگین درآمد ملی  در آمریکا را به خود اختصاص می‌دهد در ضمن ثبات و آینده شغلی بالایی نیز  دارد. از میان فارغ التحصیلان جدید رشته مهندسی 96.4 درصد استخدام شده‌اند.  علاوه بر این با وجود اینکه برخی از رشته‌های مهندسی شاهد رشد کندی هستند  اما پیش بینی می‌شود که برخی رشته‌های مهندسی نظیر مهندسی شهرسازی و نفت طی  سال‌های 2012 تا 2022 میلادی شاهد رشدی سریعتر از میانگین رشد باشند.

*
*علوم کامپیوتری و فن‌آوری
*
*از  طراحان بازی‌های کامپیوتری گرفته تا مهندسان داده پردازی، تمامی افرادی که  در رشته‌های علوم و فن‌آوری کامپیوتری تحصیل می‌کنند به طور عمده از شانس  استخدام بالایی برخوردار هستند. بنابر آمار،‌ نرخ استخدام فارغ التحصیلان  رشته‌های کامپیوتر و فن‌آوری 95.8 درصد است. میانگین درآمد سالانه این رشته  از 62 هزار و 500 دلار در طراحی صفات وب گرفته تا 102 هزار و 190 دلار در  مهندسی مطالعات کامپیوتری متغیر است. چشم انداز شغلی این رشته نیز قابل  قبول است و پیش بینی می‌شود این رشته حدفاصل سال‌های 2012 تا 2022 میلادی  شاهد رشد 37 درصدی باشد.

*
*علوم زیست‌پزشکی
*
*رشته  زیست پزشکی با هدف پیوند پزشکی با زیست شناسی به منظور بهبود سلامت و رفاه  طراحی شده و یک رشته رو به رشد است. 96.4 درصد از فارغ التحصیلان علوم  زیست پزشکی استخدام می‌شوند و پیش بینی می‌شود این رشته حد فاصل سال‌های  2012 تا 2022 میلادی 27 درصد رشد داشته باشد. میانگین درآمد سالانه در این  رشته 86 هزار و 960 دلار است.

*
*پیراپزشکی
*
*رشته  پیراپزشکی با درآمد سالانه 90 هزار و 930 دلار درآمدی بالاتر از میانگین  درآمد ملی سالانه دارد و پیش بینی می‌شود نرخ استخدام در این رشته به سرعت  رشد کند. فارغ التحصیلان این رشته بر خلاف پزشکان محدودیت‌هایی نظیر هزینه  کردن در دانشکده‌های پزشکی، شرکت در طرح‌های پزشکی و پرداخت هزینه بیمه  تخلفات پزشکی احتمالی را ندارند. چشم‌انداز پیشرفت این رشته حدفاصل سال‌های  2012 تا 2022 میلادی 37 درصد پیش بینی می‌شود.

*
*کار درمانی و فیزیوتراپی
*
*متخصص  کار درمانی به طور میانگین سالانه 75 هزار و 400 دلار درآمد دارد و  متخصصان فیزیوتراپی نیز سالانه حدود 79 هزار و 860 دلار درآمد دارند. این  رشته‌ها همچنین شاهد رشد استخدامی به ترتیب 29 و 36 درصدی حد فاصل‌ سال‌های  2012 تا 2022 میلادی خواهند بود.

*
*در  حالی که سودآوری یک رشته تحصیلی با میزان درآمدی که در آینده از این  رشته‌ها کسب می‌شود قابل سنجش است اما با این حال جویندگان رشته‌های تحصیلی  همچنین باید هزینه اولیه سرمایه گذاری و پرداخت شهریه را نیز مدنظر قرار  دهند.*



*سربلند و سر به زير باشيد.* :Y (694): 


*
www.kanoon.ir*

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

متاسفانه این رشته ها خارج از کشور پول سازن اما تو ایران ...... :Yahoo (17):

----------


## mohamadbaha

راستی توی ایران کدوما هستن....؟؟؟

----------


## Prison Break

> راستی توی ایران کدوما هستن....؟؟؟


دلالی + ساخت و ساز !!

توی همه رشته ها باید زرنگ باشید روال خاصی نداره. مهندس عمران داریم ماهی 200 میلیون حقوق داره مهندس عمران داریم الان خونه نشسته.
ولی کلاً پزشکی یکم روال ثابت تری رو داره و کمتر کسی هست که پزشک باشه و حقوق کم داشته باشه یا بیکار باشه هست اما خیلی خیلی کم نسبت به بقیه رشته ها روال ثابت تری داره.

ولی اونم بستگی داره ممکنه یه پزشک پول نداشته باشه بره برای بیمارستان کار کنه ماهی 3 میلیون بگیره ممکنه یه نفر مثل همون آدم پولدار باشه بره بیمارستان بزنه ماهی 50 میلیون درامد داشته باشه

----------


## roshana

توی ایران که راننده تاکسیا مهندسن !!
من مامانم پیراپزشکیه(مامایی) 
درامدش واقعا کمه به نسبت بقیه ی 
رشته ها.یکی از فامیلامون میگه دبیری 
هم تو خارج از کشور درامدش بالاست چون
براشون تدریس مهمه اما تو ایران...

----------


## Ab0lfazl_97

والا دکتر معمولیش روزی 20 نفرو با 20 تومن حق ویزیت معاینه کنه درآمده خوبی داره ( البته میدونیم خیلی بیشتر از ایناست ) . تو ایران شاید فقط همین پزشکی درآمد تقریبا تضمیمی داره البته نه برای همه دکترا

----------


## nikra

ای خدا کاش تو اینجا هم اینطوری بود....
ولی تو رشته پزشکی تا تخصص نگیرید درامد خوب ندارین برای دندون و دارو هم اگه سر مایه اولیه داشته باشی وبتونی مطب و داروخانه از خودت داشته باشی عالیه

----------


## v73

با سلام
چرا از همین الان به فکر پولید؟:-d
این رو بدانید که هیچ چیز در مورد بازارکار و درامد تا چند سال آینده که فارغ التحصیل بشید معلوم نیست ولی خب یه فاکتور برای انتخاب رشته ست دیگه!

----------

